# The last rose of summer



## Bloggsworth (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Gumby (Nov 8, 2013)

What a fantastic color! Is this from your garden? Beautiful.


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

the dew on the rose give it a fresh feel


----------



## starchild (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow! Love this!!


----------



## amelhope (Feb 12, 2014)

what a beautiful  rose ! i want to smell it


----------

